
15 Greatest Open Source Terminal Applications Of 2012 - amirhhz
http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/best-terminal-applications-for-linux-unix-macosx/
======
crazydiamond
I'd like to mention vshnu, ranger and vifm for directory browsing and
traversal.

Dterm is also great (OSX only, i think). Can pop up a command line from
anywhere and copy the results of a command easily. (Come to think of it, its
not a terminal app, but terminal lovers should like it).

What good music players are there? I use cmus, but it does freeze after a day.
Article mentions screen, but not tmux.

------
anthony_barker
Very nice list that may be useful for those running their own servers or
managing some vps...

